# Super Grad



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Last night, Risa had her final graduation class. She's graduated from pretty much every class our trainer offers (addicted much?). We now have certificates for the Head-Start, Level 1, Level 2, Level 3, Level 4, Rally, and Foundation Agility classes. Risa received her Level 4, Foundation Agility (which we completed early summer), and Rally (which we will miss the actual graduation for) diplomas last night. She also got some treats and a Tug-A-Jug. I got acknowledgement for the Conformation class I assisted but Ris can't get a certificate for that since she wasn't allowed to particpate in that class. And, since Canine Freestyle is sort of an ongoing thing and we have never been able to have consistant classes in it, we didn't get a diploma for that either.

I'm so proud of my girl. She's really come such a long way in the short time I've had her.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

She looks oh so very proud! You guys have come sooooooo far!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow that is great


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

how awesome!! congrats! you guys deserve it


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great job!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

She has also won my "STAMP of APPROVAL" as the sweetest looking girl in her class. Risa for the President of smart, sweet girl dogs.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Jamie!!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

You two make an awesome team. WTG Jamie and Risa


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote:I'm so proud of my girl. She's really come such a long way in the short time I've had her.


She's got you to thank! For believing in her and giving her a chance to shine!

Big Congrats Risa!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Good girl Risa!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Way to go both of you!









When you move out this way you will have many more options for classes!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Thanks everyone. It's really amazing to see her progress. From the dog hiding in the corner not willing to let dog or human within 6 feet of her to Demo Dog in the Head-Start classes we assist.

I can't wait to get her back east and start agility classes.


----------

